# USA and SyFy



## bscolvin (Aug 19, 2007)

How's come usa and syfy are not channels on the Directv on demand menu on tv just online? Or is that just mine.

Thanks Bryan


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I did not realize they were not there until you asked. Someone might know the answer to your question.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

They are part of NBC Universal, which so far has only made Oxygen available to On Demand


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> They are part of NBC Universal, which so far has only made Oxygen available to On Demand


But, Warehouse 13, Eureka and the last 4 or 5 episodes of In Plain Sight are available On-Demand. They are listed as Channel 1000 and you have to go find them in the listings, but they are there(not HD  ) You can get to Eureka and Warehouse 13 through TV Series->Science Fiction, I'm sure In Plain Sight is under one of the other TV Series categories. Ghost Hunters is there, IPS is under TV Series->Mystery/Crime under 1242, but you can't access 1242 directly.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> They are part of NBC Universal, which so far has only made Oxygen available to On Demand


Who was the brains behind that? If they had to pick ONE channel to add to VOD, they go and pick Oxygen?


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

bscolvin said:


> How's come usa and syfy are not channels on the Directv on demand menu on tv just online? Or is that just mine.
> 
> Thanks Bryan


I don't know, but it's been that way for quite some time now. I watched all of the last season of Battlestar Galactica through DirecTV on Demand last winter. And the only way to find it was by searching for the title. It always showed up as Channel 1000, too.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Probably the same brains that changed the name of the SciFi channel to SyFy.



MLBurks said:


> Who was the brains behind that? If they had to pick ONE channel to add to VOD, they go and pick Oxygen?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Probably the same brains that changed the name of the SciFi channel to SyFy.


Syfy.


----------



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

That's the wrestling channel...right?


Yes, I'm bitter about it. I cringe every time I see it.


----------



## MrAP (Aug 5, 2009)

One of my earliest thoughts was how it lends itself to being pronounced as seefee as in syphilis . . .


----------

